# Orbea Spirit: where's the serial number?



## Fredke

I've tried emailing tech support at Orbea USA and calling the LBS where I bought the bike, but no luck from either source. Orbea Spirit (all-steel model, 2005).

Can't see a serial number stamped on the BB shell or on the derailleur hanger. I've inspected the frame and can't find any number stamped into it. There are a few stickers with numbers, but those only give the lot and model numbers.

Can anyone tell me where the serial number is on this frame?

My LBS told me that if I brought the frame in, they'd find it for me, but I just don't seem to be able to get down their during their business hours, so I thought I'd ask here just in case anyone knows.


----------



## rgojr2001

My '03 has the serial number located on the underside of the bottom bracket, can't read through all of the paint though. If you can't find it there check around the rear dropout on the non-drive side.


----------



## Fredke

rgojr2001 said:


> My '03 has the serial number located on the underside of the bottom bracket, can't read through all of the paint though. If you can't find it there check around the rear dropout on the non-drive side.


Thanks I had just got around to taking it by the LBS and it took two guys there plus a bright light to see the faint outlines of the serial number through the paint. I commented about how useless that would be if the bike got stolen and one of them suggested that I highlight the S/N in brightly colored nail polish.


----------



## BShow

Fredke said:


> Thanks I had just got around to taking it by the LBS and it took two guys there plus a bright light to see the faint outlines of the serial number through the paint. I commented about how useless that would be if the bike got stolen and one of them suggested that I highlight the S/N in brightly colored nail polish.


My Frame is the same way. you really cant make out the numbers. 

I'm not sure how nail polish is going to be, and it seems like it'd be really hard to outline numbers that you cant hardly see.


----------

